# First time getting a suit tailored: what to do and bring?



## elduderino260 (Sep 18, 2012)

So I recently made my first suit purchase. It fit pretty well off the rack, but I still want a bit taken out of the back and have the sleeves shortened. I made a reservation with a tailor in the area which several people recommended. Seeing as that this is my first time getting a suit tailored and I want it to turn out well, I had a few questions.

1.) Should I bring a photo of someone wearing a suit with a similar fit to what I want. I've done that with my barber with great success and with the number of types of fit (more traditional vs more modern), I think that a photo may be helpful. I don't, however, want to be patronizing and don't know whether this would be taken as an affront by tailors. 

2.) I will be wearing a french cuffed, fitted shirt. Is there anything that would be different in the tailoring of the suit while wearing the french cuff vs a normal cuffed shirt (ie will wearing a french cuff rather than a normal cuff mean more or less is taken off the sleeve)? 

Also, any tips regarding what many people don't do when getting a suit tailored that they should or vice versa?

Thanks.


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

Bringing a photo is OK, but be aware that if you have bought a traditional suit, and you bring a picture of a fashion-forward slim suit with tiny lapels, a picture is not going to do you much good.

A French cuff shirt shouldn't matter, because the tailor should fit your sleeves to your arm, not your shirtsleeve. I like my jacket sleeve to end right where my wristbone is. YMMV.

Other tips: If you usually carry a wallet, phone, flask, etc. in your jacket pockets, have them in there when the tailor measures you. And listen to your tailor, especially if he's a veteran. Keep in mind that you are buying your first suit, but he is probably altering his 10,000th suit. He knows more than you do.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

If you plan to wear it with a belt (vs. suspenders), bring one. Also bring a pair of shoes which you think will look good with the suit.

Real life is rarely like a magazine photo shoot - so not sure a photo is a good idea.

Overall, this first visit is about getting comfortable with your tailor - him learning your style and you learning what will and will not look good on you.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Wear a well-fitting dress shirt, a belt (if you wear belts), whatever you typically carry in your pockets, and shoes of the type you wear with a suit. I see nothing wrong with a photo, as a starting point for conversation, though it may be of limited value, for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Bring your checkbook


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

> Wear a well-fitting dress shirt, a belt (if you wear belts), whatever you typically carry in your pockets, and shoes of the type you wear with a suit.


my tailor only requires a dress shirt and shoes that will be worn with the suit. he then makes all of the necessary adjustments according to your specs but he'll also recommend other alterations if necessary, such as shortening the sleeves on the suit coat or fixing the shoulder pads. my tailor always does a fantastic job


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

When I had some inherited suits altered to fit me I figured the tailor knew much more about how they should look than I did. For the style of suit and your build, there will be limited options of what can be done to change the appearance. Worth some discussion about how close you want it to fit, but otherwise I would trust the tailor. If you liked the suit before, then you should like it better afterwards. 

If he/she is a good business person, probably would not be offended if you showed them a picture. But they might have to waste a lot of time explaining to you why you are wrong about the way the suit should look. I now have suits that fit well, but I still don't really understand what the tailor did. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## NewStyle (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey!

I had this same question some time ago. The short answer is

think through everything you plan to have on your person when you actually wear this suit. Wallet, watch, one or two pairs of shoes (different styles) that you might wear, dress shirt, car keys...etc

Then put on the clothes and put all of these things on. put your keys where you put your keys, your wallet where you put your wallet...etc

then move around, sit, stand, whatever. see where things bulge, see how things move when you move. 

If you are OK with everything, then you can be confident that you're good to go.


----------

